# No survivors..



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

i was due to have fet on Wednesday but we got a call on Tuesday morning to say that our only 2 embryo's hadn't survived thawing   .i was wondering if anybody else had been through this  .we are now waiting to see the doctor to ask question's.the last few days we have been feeling deflated and num,but today feeling better as the days go on.i also get moments when i break down for no reason.i think it's my hormones trying to settle down.


----------



## Jovi-Nut (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi 65Roses,

Im sorry to hear your news. Two weeks ago i had the same thing. I only had one Embie from 2 cycles. I had the appt for the FET on the tuesday but they phone me that morning to say it hadn't survived  . I know exactly how you feel about being numb and breaking down for no reason. I have an appt on monday where i am going to find out about egg donation as that is my only option now. Im a bit nervous as i have heard that there are not many donors in this country.

Stay strong hunny, it will work out x x 

Nat x x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

I am soo sorry    to hear that your little embies didn't survive the thaw. As you can see from my signature we had exactly the same thing last year when all 3 perfect embies didn't survive and it is a real let down after all the waiting. But we went ahead with a fresh cycle which resulted in a chemical pregnancy but we froze 3 embryos (1 8cell, 1 6 cell and 1 really bad one).

When we came to FET it was the 6 cell embie that survived and I am nearly 5 weeks pregnant so praying hard that this continues.

I just wanted to say that just because these ones didn't survive it doesn't mean that future ones will do the same.

Please take a little time out to grieve and I wish you both well on any future cycles.

Jules


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi girls  

thank you for your lovely replys you,over the last few days i was blaming myself   ,as i couldn't understand why,everything was going through my mind the what's the if's .we are  not giving up yet  . 

allijab-wishing you all the luck in the world with you pregnancy,a quick question i have not heard off  chemical pregnancy? sorry to be so dum    


jovi-nut- keeping crossed for you journey xxx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi 65 roses I was so sorry to read your embies didn't survive the thaw    That must be completely soul destroying. I hope you are taking good care of yourself and dh. If you don't mind me asking, how old were your embies and do you know how they were frozen? It's just that we are having ours defrosted next week and we only have two as well. Just wondering if the same thing might happen to us too.


Big hugs xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya

A chemical pregnancy is when the embryo starts to attach enough to get a positive reading and then you get your period as normal, followed by a negative test a few days later.

Our first batch of embryos were frozen on the old "slow" method and our new ones were by "vitrification??" or fast freeze. 

Hope that helps

Jules


----------



## Jovi-Nut (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone  

Just an update, i went the hospital today to discuss egg donation, unfortunatly there is no help with funding for this so i am hoping that i wi the lottery this weekend   we were given the option of uk (12 month wait) or cyprus or America (no wait) so if we find the funds we will go ahead possibly abroad as the success rate is 75% to the uks 50%, anyway we are not giving up hope just yet 
So the newswas better than i expected although its going to cost!!!!

Hope you are all well   for all of us, 

Nat x x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies 

thank you all for your lovely reply's. 

louisoscar- keeping everything crossed for you xx sorry i cant answer your question's as we are still waiting to see the doctor to find out why they didn't survive   hope everything is going ok for you xxx   

jovi-nut- keeping everything crossed for you.  xxx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all,
Found myself in same situation yesterday - was due to have transfer yesterday morning but got a call from hospital to say little embryos had not survived the thaw - so sad. we knew there was a chance that it would turn out like this but happens for other people so why not us? this whole journey is tough - not sure where to go from here.


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

the same thing happened to me. we had 3 frozen 5 day old blastocysts and were told it's roughly 50 to 75% chance of thawing. So given i had 3, i never even considered none would thaw. I got the phone call from the clinic at about 10am on the morning i was due to have them transfered and i was so shocked i couldn't speak, totally devestated. In a weird way i found that more difficult than the 2 failed cycles. 


We currently have one other embie on ice from my last cycle, but going for a fresh cycle as too scared to put all my eggs in one basket (that wasn't even meant to be a pun, sorry).


Unfortunately, i never got a reason why they never survived. But then in this game there never seems to be any concrete answers (sorry, that was a bit negative). Fingers crossed your clinic has some answers, and some possible solutions for next time.


Shelly
x


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi 65roses,

I understand how you are feeling.  The same happened to us with our first lot of frosties.  I have to say I felt worse then than any other part of our infertility journey   .  We were told 99% success rate with the new vitrification method, and all 3 embies perished in the defrost.  There was no reason for it, just one of those things.  But to be brief, and to hopefully give you some positivity, you will see from my ticker that after 8+ years of trying and not a single pregnancy ever in my life, I am now 36 weeks pregnant with our second lot of frosties from our second fresh cycle.  Please try not to blame yourself, pick yourself up and be positive for your next cycle   

Good luck.

Lems x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies 
thank you for all your kind supportive message's.we are getting there,we have finally got a appointment to see the doctors on the 16th to see if they can answer why they didn't survive.also to see when the next cycle will start so i can get my other medical problems ready as well.

lems- thank you for your lovley message it really did make me   seeing you are pregnant.wishing you all the luck with everything xxx 

Shelly- sorry to hear you have had similar situation ,wishing you all the luck for the future xx  

marionm-sorry to hear your little embryo's didnt survive the thawing  sending    i can understand why you are wondering where you go from here, hopefully we will find out on the 16th.take care   xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I went through this many years ago, we had 10 frozen embies but not 1 survived the thaw :-( I found this more heart breaking than my failed txs. Stay strong ladies xxxxx


----------

